# A first for me..



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 18, 2013)

I saw this girl on Ebay and of course fell in love. I wanted to make an offer but asked for more pictures from the seller. I did explain that his price was too high and I explained why. I wasn't rude about it (at least I don't think so). Much to my shock the seller blocked me without bothering to answer my message and not only can I not message him, but I cannot even make an offer. I'm a bit shocked as to why he would do this but I have noticed that the bicycle world is being overrun with lunatics lately!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271246672347&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


Here is the message I sent:
"Hi,
I like your bicycle but have to tell you that because she is a girls bikes she isn't worth $950.00. She has no tank and no rear rack and is a fairly basic model. I am a woman who collects primarily girls bicycles and would love to add her to my collection but before I made you a fair offer I would like to see more pictures of her. 
Thanks!"

Maybe I'm missing something here.


----------



## halfatruck (Aug 18, 2013)

I think the thing you missed is their feedback.....


----------



## walter branche (Aug 18, 2013)

*ladies bikes needed*

Thanks for saving the ladies bikes, its always nice to be able to match up , ladies with mens bikes , . Girlfriends and wives learn to appreciate the bikes, walter branche


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 18, 2013)

One previous buyer may be on to something. 

*Flaky.deals4u Dont buy from these flakes*


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 18, 2013)

I could not make a fair offer without seeing more pictures and he stated in his auction that he would be happy to send more if asked. If he paid that much for that bike then it's his poor judgment. I wasn't being nasty or condescending, just honest. Which is something I find sadly lacking in more than a few sellers these days.
As far as my father goes and your friend? I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Aug 18, 2013)

*Celeste*

Hi Celeste,
   Obviously the guy is a loser. Don't take it personally, and don't dwell on it.
 The important thing to remember is that we all like you!
                                                                         Wayne


----------



## Richard Bergdahl (Aug 18, 2013)

I bought a new Schwinn Heavy Duti back in 1990 before I got into collecting old bikes.  I only paid $240 in a bike store which seemed really inexpensive for a new bike.  Then I got into old bikes and that bike just sat so I tried to sell it at a garage sale.  I put $250 on it, figuring someone would get me down to $200 and I wouldn't lose too bad.  I sat there with it all day taking so much crap for the price you wouldn't believe it.   Then, at the end of the day, a guy came up that saw in it what I saw in it when I bought it.  He gave me the $250 no questions and was thrilled with it.  It's probably one of the few times I've made money on a sale .

My point in this story is that everyone you meet will have an opinion about what you are offering, either buying or selling.  Sometimes they will irritate you, sometimes you will irritate them.  But if you have reasonable expectations and don't let the negativity get to you, most of the time you'll find good things will happen for you.

Ride on .


----------



## walter branche (Aug 20, 2013)

*Apology to BICYCLE BELLE*

I apologize to BICYCLE BELLE FOR WRITING , ABOUT HER FATHER NOT SHOWING THE LOVE TO A FRIEND OF MINE AT A BIKE SHOW ,. WE WERE TALKING ON THE PHONE , AND THE STORIES GOT MIXED UP .I LEARNED MY LESSON AND WILL NO LONGER WRITE NEGATIVE POSTINGS ,. THANK YOU FOR YOUR UNDERSTANDING AND TREATMENT OF THIS ,. WALTER BRANCHE , FEELING LIKE FOOT IN MOUTH


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 20, 2013)

the bike is incorrectly described, the price is crazy high, the shipping it out there, and their feedback isn't stellar.
I could forgive the feedback, but we're still at three strikes, they're out!
if you want, I would be willing to make them an offer, but I get the feeling they're pretty limited in their knowledge, and think it's worth every penny. eventually they'll realize they're wrong, but you won't be the one they turn to when they do sadly.


----------

